# JD 5075M Tractor Light Bar recommendation



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok, as you can see from the pics I USE my tractor and this is the third time an unruly sapling has jumped up on fenceline or tree line clearing and bitten the front of my chore tractor. Silly JD, on the 10-55 series tractors they had a nice heavy steel front nose, not this poorly designed plastic cr*p. So, I am not going to buy lights for the nose again and screen across it. Planning to add a light bar to the canopy. third pic is the bracket that will hold it. Max width is 28.5". There is a dedicated ##10 wire circuit there so juice is not an issue.


















Anyone have a recommendation for what would be the best unit and an approximate cost and source?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

You could check larsenlights.com and see if they have something to your liking.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Does JD make a bush guard for your loader? If not I would check Bush Hog / Quicke and purchase one to save the front of the tractor (a little).

Here is Messicks site, they list a bunch of guards for different tractors:

https://messicks.com/bh/84020

If you find the right model guard for your tractor it might even be green, so you don't have to do any painting.

Now, if you are frugal, you might even consider a 'do it yourselfer' bush guard.

Hate to see you lose a radiator from one of those "unruly saplings". 

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Am I missing something....seems to be two led lights already installed?
I'd get a brush guard and put lights on it, get them away from me.....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Ouch. Like others have said, you need a brush guard on there. I like the access afforded by the newer fiberglass hoods that raise up and out of the way easily, but they are defiantly not as durable as the old steel hoods. Lot of cheap light bars out there, but not sure how reliable they are or what the longevity is. Check with Larsen Lights or Tiger Lights. Both try to sell the higher quality stuff.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

r82230 said:


> Does JD make a bush guard for your loader? If not I would check Bush Hog / Quicke and purchase one to save the front of the tractor (a little).
> 
> Here is Messicks site, they list a bunch of guards for different tractors:
> 
> ...


yeah, I was worried about the radiator several times but luckily, it is back some so when you see the plastic flying you know what is next! most of the guards for the grill are too open and if you put a plate out there which would work, you have to worry about air flow. I did have a trash guard on a JD before but it did not help much, however that tractor was solid in front.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Am I missing something....seems to be two led lights already installed?
> I'd get a brush guard and put lights on it, get them away from me.....


Yes, there are two lights there but I want more for pushing snow. One is directional, one flood. Brush guards would not have helped in either scenario as they are too open.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Ouch. Like others have said, you need a brush guard on there. I like the access afforded by the newer fiberglass hoods that raise up and out of the way easily, but they are defiantly not as durable as the old steel hoods. Lot of cheap light bars out there, but not sure how reliable they are or what the longevity is. Check with Larsen Lights or Tiger Lights. Both try to sell the higher quality stuff.


working with Larsen now.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

These seem to work pretty good Ric. They are a two piece....the Hood Guard frame and the screen guard. They will fit your M series and you can get them through Deere and they do not interfere with your loader.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> These seem to work pretty good Ric. They are a two piece....the Hood Guard frame and the screen guard. They will fit your M series and you can get them through Deere and they do not interfere with your loader.
> 
> Regards, Mike


This along the lines of what I was thinking of, I just didn't have a picture (except it might have a scratch or two after the "unruly saplings" hit it). :angry: Mine even folds down, so I can still flip hood up and/or access the front of the tractor, don't see why this one couldn't be made the same if needed in Hayman's situation.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

r82230 said:


> Mine even folds down, so I can still flip hood up and/or access the front of the tractor, don't see why this one couldn't be made the same if needed in Hayman's situation.
> 
> Larry


Larry, this doesn't interfere with raising the hood....the hood is designed to raise from the side from Deere.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> These seem to work pretty good Ric. They are a two piece....the Hood Guard frame and the screen guard. They will fit your M series and you can get them through Deere and they do not interfere with your loader.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike, never saw that one before. looks like it should work well, just wish I had in on 3 weeks ago...


----------

